# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  انطلاق الملتقى الأول لأبحاث الإعاقة الأسبوع المقبل

## عفاف الهدى

انطلاق الملتقى الأول لأبحاث الإعاقة الأسبوع المقبل
واس - الرياض
وجه صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز، رئيس  مجلس إدارة مركز الأمير سلمان لأبحاث الإعاقة وجمعية الأطفال المعوقين الدعوة لحضور  الملتقى العلمي الأول لأبحاث الإعاقة في مجال التصميم ومناهج للباحثين في مراكز  الأبحاث بالجامعات والمستشفيات وأعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات وطلاب وطالبات  الأقسام المعنية بالكليات والجامعات ولكل المعنيين بالإعاقة، الذي سيعقد بإذن الله  في الفترة من 1 إلى 2 محرم 1432 هـ، الموافق 7 إلى 8 ديسمبر 2010م بمدينة الملك عبد  العزيز للعلوم والتقنية بالرياض.
وأوضح سموه أن هذا الملتقى يأتي في إطار اهتمام  حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود وسمو ولي عهده  الأمين بكل ما يرتبط بالبحث العلمي والعلماء وخدمة المعوقين كما يعكس الملتقى دور  مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية ومركز الأمير سلمان لأبحاث الإعاقة في هذا  المجال.
وأفاد أن الملتقى يهدف إلى إبراز أهمية البحث العلمي في مجال الإعاقة  والإرتقاء بالمستوى المهني للباحثين في مجالات الإعاقة المختلفة بتبادل الخبرات  محلياً وإقليمياً وعالمياً، كما يهدف إلى تأصيل مفهوم البحث العلمي، ونشر ثقافته في  المجتمعات على اعتبار أن البحث العلمي هو أهم الوسائل التي يمكن استخدامها للتصدي  للإعاقة سواء بالوقاية منها أو التخفيف من آثارها عند وقوعها، حيث يشارك في الملتقى  نخبة من الأكاديميين والباحثين والخبراء والفنيين والمهتمين بالبحث العلمي في مجال  الإعاقة محلياً وإقليمياً وعالمياً.

----------

